# I cannot boot Gentoo without kernel panic. [SOLVED]

## cravengemetzel

This problem only started occurring in the 3.4.x and 3.5.x kernel series; I used to easily be able to compile working 3.1.x, 3.2.x, and 3.3.x kernels with no issues. 

On an otherwise perfect fresh install, I've spent upwards of 24hrs working on recompiling kernel after kernel, troubleshooting, then further recompiling and all to no avail. At first, I was compiling my gentoo kernel manually with the usual "menuconfig" and got the following kernel panic. Not that for the following error messages, I have omitted the timestamps and the rest of the blob following "Call Trace:", for brevity.

```
ACPI: [Package] has zero elements (ffff880205b8f8c0)

[drm:i915_init] *ERROR* drm/i915 can't work without intel_agp module!

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

Pid: 1, comm: swapper/0 Not tainted 3.4.5-gentoo #1

Call Trace:
```

The specific snippet, "Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)" tells me that either Gentoo doesn't have the necessary filesystem drivers included (I made sure it does, built in-kernel), the proper SCSI drivers, or the proper ATA/PATA drivers. I used both "lspci" and the "inxi" script for Debian to try and determine exactly which drivers I should be compiling into my kernel. The output of these commands will be appended to the end of my post, for convenience.

The partition on which I installed Gentoo from chroot is an ext4 filesystem. I have ext2, ext3, and ext4 built-in to my kernel. There shouldn't be a problem on this front, and also, my "/etc/fstab" is properly configured, with partitions to be mounted designated by UUID. 

Some things that I made sure to compile into my kernel, as suggested by the "http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/" website for my specific hardware:

```
# grep AHCI /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=m

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ACARD_AHCI is not set
```

```
# grep PIIX /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=m

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=m

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m
```

Unfortunately, this did not help me one bit. In desperation, I compiled genkernel from chroot and made myself a new kernel with "genkernel --menuconfig all". Again, I made sure that the above configurations be included in my kernel. Now, the error message for my genkernel is shorter, and as follows:

```
Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

Pid: 1, comm: swapper/0 Not tainted 3.5.0-gentoo #1

Call Trace:
```

I am losing hope. Can this problem be fixed? And how? I've compiled many kernels before in my 4 years of Linux experience, but never have been as baffled/exasperated as I am now. My dream is to have a fully working Gentoo system on my laptop, which I paid around $1000 for, specifically to have extreme performance, and thus, pride. 

Following are details specific to my hardware. I ran the following commands from my working Debian system; perhaps it might shed some light on what I am doing wrong. Thank you. 

```
# lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h Processor Root Complex

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h Processor Root Complex

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI BeaverCreek [Mobility Radeon HD 6620G] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 358d

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   I/O ports at 4000 [size=256]

   Memory at f0400000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

   Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI BeaverCreek HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6500D and 6400G-6600G series]

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 358d

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 53

   Memory at f0444000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h Processor Root Port (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff

   Memory behind bridge: f0300000-f03fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000e0000000-00000000efffffff

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1234

   Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h Processor Root Port (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f0000000-00000000f00fffff

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1234

   Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h Processor Root Port (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: f0200000-f02fffff

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1234

   Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h Processor Root Port (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: f0100000-f01fffff

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1234

   Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:10.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB XHCI Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 30 [XHCI])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 358d

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   Memory at f0448000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [70] MSI: Enable- Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [90] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=8 Masked-

   Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Latency Tolerance Reporting

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:10.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB XHCI Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 30 [XHCI])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 358d

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   Memory at f044a000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [70] MSI: Enable- Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [90] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=8 Masked-

   Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 358d

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 52

   I/O ports at 4138 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 414c [size=4]

   I/O ports at 4130 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 4148 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 4110 [size=16]

   Memory at f0450000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/4 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] SATA HBA v1.0

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB OHCI Controller (rev 11) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 358d

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 18

   Memory at f044f000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB EHCI Controller (rev 11) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 358d

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 17

   Memory at f044e000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [e4] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00e0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB OHCI Controller (rev 11) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 358d

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 18

   Memory at f044d000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson USB EHCI Controller (rev 11) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 358d

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 17

   Memory at f044c000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [e4] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00e0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson SMBus Controller (rev 13)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 358d

   Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel

00:14.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson IDE Controller (rev 40) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 358d

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 17

   I/O ports at 4128 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 4144 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 4120 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 4140 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 4100 [size=16]

   Kernel driver in use: pata_atiixp

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson Azalia Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 358d

   Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 32, IRQ 16

   Memory at f0440000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson LPC Bridge (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 358d

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson PCI Bridge (rev 40) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=64

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 0 (rev 43)

   Flags: fast devsel

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 1

   Flags: fast devsel

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 2

   Flags: fast devsel

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 3

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [f0] Secure device <?>

   Kernel driver in use: k10temp

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 4

   Flags: fast devsel

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 6

   Flags: fast devsel

00:18.6 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 5

   Flags: fast devsel

00:18.7 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 7

   Flags: fast devsel

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Whistler [AMD Radeon HD 6600M Series] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 358d

   Physical Slot: 2

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at f0300000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

   I/O ports at 3000 [size=256]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at f0320000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

   Capabilities: [150] Advanced Error Reporting

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 358d

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 41

   I/O ports at 2000 [size=256]

   Memory at f0004000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Memory at f0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 01

   Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable- Count=4 Masked-

   Capabilities: [d0] Vital Product Data

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 01-00-00-00-68-4c-e0-00

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 1483

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   Memory at f0200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Vendor Specific Information: Len=78 <?>

   Capabilities: [48] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [d0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [13c] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-00-f4-ff-ff-38-40-2c

   Capabilities: [16c] Power Budgeting <?>

   Kernel driver in use: brcmsmac

04:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5209 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 358d

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   Memory at f0100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-01-00-4c-e0-00

   Kernel driver in use: rts_pstor
```

```
# inxi -v5

System:    Host: azazel Kernel: 3.2.0-3-amd64 x86_64 (64 bit, gcc: 4.6.3) Desktop: N/A Distro: Debian GNU/Linux wheezy/sid

Machine:   System: Hewlett-Packard product: HP Pavilion dv6 Notebook PC version: 058D110000244710000630100 serial: 5CH1420MZ2 

           Mobo: Hewlett-Packard model: 358D version: 33.18 serial: PBYSK06HT1K1Y6

           Bios: Hewlett-Packard version: F.21 date: 09/13/2011

CPU:       Quad core AMD A8-3510MX APU with Radeon HD Graphics (-MCP-) cache: 4096 KB flags: (lm nx sse sse2 sse3 sse4a svm) bmips: 14375 

           Clock Speeds: 1: 800.00 MHz 2: 800.00 MHz 3: 800.00 MHz 4: 800.00 MHz

Graphics:  Card-1: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI BeaverCreek [Mobility Radeon HD 6620G] bus-ID: 00:01.0 

           Card-2: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Whistler [AMD Radeon HD 6600M Series] bus-ID: 01:00.0 

           X.org: 1.12.3 drivers: ati,vesa,radeon (unloaded: fbdev) tty size: 159x41 Advanced Data: N/A for root 

Audio:     Card-1: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson Azalia Controller driver: snd_hda_intel bus-ID: 00:14.2

           Card-2: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI BeaverCreek HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6500D and 6400G-6600G series] driver: snd_hda_intel bus-ID: 00:01.1

           Sound: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture ver: 1.0.24

Network:   Card-1: Realtek RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller 

           driver: r8169 ver: 2.3LK-NAPI port: 2000 bus-ID: 02:00.0

           IF: eth0 state: down mac: 10:1f:74:1d:43:ce

           Card-2: Broadcom BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller driver: brcmsmac bus-ID: 03:00.0

           IF: wlan0 state: up mac: 40:2c:f4:38:6b:ea

Drives:    HDD Total Size: 750.2GB (14.0% used) 1: id: /dev/sda model: Hitachi_HTS54757 size: 750.2GB temp: 0C 

           Optical: /dev/sr0 model: hp CDDVDW TS-L633R rev: 0400 dev-links: cdrom,cdrw,dvd,dvdrw

Partition: ID: / size: 61G used: 12G (21%) fs: ext4 dev: /dev/sda5 

           label: /debian uuid: 2270982f-cd65-4b5f-b22b-e3534e26035f

           ID: /home size: 127G used: 91G (75%) fs: ext4 dev: /dev/sda3 

           label: N/A uuid: 6f91def2-a226-4f11-944a-a493a0d3e8e9

           ID: swap-1 size: 12.92GB used: 0.00GB (0%) fs: swap dev: /dev/sda8 

           label: N/A uuid: 9b6e45fb-97f5-4f19-92a6-0b5c1c82b18e

Sensors:   System Temperatures: cpu: 57.1C mobo: N/A 

           Fan Speeds (in rpm): cpu: N/A 

Info:      Processes: 140 Uptime: 46 min Memory: 454.6/7481.5MB Runlevel: 2 Gcc sys: 4.7.1 Client: Shell inxi: 1.8.14
```

Last edited by cravengemetzel on Sat Aug 11, 2012 1:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

For your information. Modules are stored on root partition, in order to load them kernel has to access the root. In your case the modules needed to access the root are stored there. It's like you left the key inside and slammed the door.

----------

## cravengemetzel

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> For your information. Modules are stored on root partition, in order to load them kernel has to access the root. In your case the modules needed to access the root are stored there. It's like you left the key inside and slammed the door.

 

Excuse me, but how on earth does this help me, in all it's vagueness ? I RTFM'ed and followed it step by step . In fact, I must have read the manual at least twenty times, from start to finish .  Could it be that the manual (which still speaks of the 2.6.x kernel series, no-less), is outdated ? 

Would an initramfs solve this issue ?

----------

## Jaglover

```
CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=m 
```

You have drivers enabled as modules [m]. They have to be built into kernel image [y]. Sorry, I didn't realize you may be not familiar with kernel configuration.

----------

## cravengemetzel

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=m 
> ```
> ...

 

Ah yes, that makes sense. That was what genkernel produced for me, and so I assumed it was correct. I followed your advice and recompiled my kernel with everything in "Device Drivers -> SCSI Device Support," and "Device Drivers -> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA Device Drivers" as built-in. Still, I get the same kernel panic .

Now, I'm including some "grep" commands which I think might be useful, as I want to avoid posting my entire kernel .config . 

```
# grep AHCI /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_SATA_ACARD_AHCI is not set
```

```
# grep PIIX /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=y
```

```
# grep SCSI /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

# SCSI device support

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

# SCSI Transports

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_TGT_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_HOST_SMP=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_TGT_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

CONFIG_ISCSI_BOOT_SYSFS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_CXGB3_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CXGB4_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BNX2_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BNX2X_FCOE is not set

# CONFIG_BE2ISCSI is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_HPSA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_SAS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVUMI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_UFSHCD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP=m

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

# CONFIG_VMWARE_PVSCSI is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCI is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_STEX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI=m

CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PMCRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PM8001 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_BFA_FC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

# CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND is not set
```

```
# grep ATA /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_ARCH_CLOCKSOURCE_DATA=y

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X=y

# CONFIG_SATA_ACARD_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

# SATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# PATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ARASAN_CF is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ATP867X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

CONFIG_PATA_HPT366=y

CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X=y

CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N=y

CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3=y

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RDC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA=m

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB_DEBUG_DATA is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set
```

Is there anything else I could provide, which may be of use ? Where do I go from here ?Last edited by cravengemetzel on Sat Aug 11, 2012 12:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BillWho

cravengemetzel,

Can we get a look at your grub.conf and fstab files   :Question: 

----------

## Tony0945

I had to shut AHCI off and use IDE emulation. WD1002FAEX hard drive. The problem might be my Gigabyte motherboard BIOS. Try IDE emulation and see if it boots.

Another idea: boot the system rescue disk and then check with lspci etc to see what's loaded.

----------

## cravengemetzel

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> cravengemetzel,
> 
> Can we get a look at your grub.conf and fstab files  

 

Yes, of course I can provide these configuration files .

Here is the Gentoo section of my GRUB2 /etc/grub.d/40_custom file:

```
menuentry "Gentoo Linux" --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {

        insmod part_msdos

        insmod ext2

        set root='(hd0,msdos6)'

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 9a5b3da2-17a5-4c5e-838d-94b8377cb1ac

        linux /boot/kernel-3.5.0-genkernel root=UUID=9a5b3da2-17a5-4c5e-838d-94b8377cb1ac ro quiet splash

}
```

And here is my /etc/fstab file:

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed); notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

UUID=9a5b3da2-17a5-4c5e-838d-94b8377cb1ac       /               ext4            errors=remount-ro       0 1

UUID=9b6e45fb-97f5-4f19-92a6-0b5c1c82b18e       none            swap            sw              0 0

UUID=6f91def2-a226-4f11-944a-a493a0d3e8e9       /home           ext4            defaults        0 2

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user     0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

#shm                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0

tmpfs                   /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults        0 0
```

----------

## BillWho

cravengemetzel.

Since you don't have an initramfs, you can't use UUID's with grub - you have to use the device (/dev). Modify your entry according to mine. I use a symlink for the kernel. 

```
laptop boot # ls -l

total 4076

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      19 Jul 27 23:16 kernel -> kernel-3.3.8-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4168064 Aug  3 15:11 kernel-3.3.8-gentoo

```

```
menuentry "Gentoo linux gentoo-sources (on /dev/sda7)" --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {

   insmod part_msdos

   insmod ext2

   echo   'Setting Linux'

   set root='(hd0,msdos7)'

   echo   'Booting Linux'

   linux /boot/kernel  root=/dev/sda7 rootfstype=ext3 

}

```

----------

## cravengemetzel

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> cravengemetzel.
> 
> Since you don't have an initramfs, you can't use UUID's with grub - you have to use the device (/dev). Modify your entry according to mine. I use a symlink for the kernel. 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

THANK YOU !! I would have never thought that the issue lay within my grub2 configuration ! Now to see if my original (smaller, manually created) kernel will work . Marking this thread as solved . (:

----------

